

Snappli and Claims of iOS Maps App Usage Plummeting - parkov
http://daringfireball.net/2012/10/snappli_maps

======
achompas
Oh man, things are getting worse with Gruber. What does data volume have
anything to do with whether users use maps or not?

I can see his argument holding water if he was refuting lower data volume, but
he's not--he's trying to refute low usage numbers, period. This isn't
convincing at all.

~~~
se85
I agree, I'm really scratching my head here trying to understand what data
volume has to do with unique users also.

